# 2016 A3 premium fog light install possible?



## mpdahaxing (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I just got an A3 Premium and have caught the mod bug a little bit. I was reading up on fog light options for my car and, to my surprise, it seems that US A3 owners do not have an option for fog lights straight from the dealer, save the LED headlights. Looking through ebay, I saw alot of sellers from the UK and GER selling fog lights that apparently fit the 8V. Is this how I would approach installing fog lights? Would this even work?


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Interested in this as well.


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

You would need to source the Fog Light units, loads on eBay over here (UK). You would then need the correct wiring harness for each unit, not sure on the install process of this. You would need to source fog light surrounds, unless the USA spec ones already have the cut outs for the lights, easy to remove / install. The next part might be a real pain as you will need to have or know someone who has VCDS or VCP in order to code the lights, or go to a dealer I guess. USA spec cars come with all the Fog Light coding in place but the brightness is set to 0 and needs changing to 100 to work.

Edit: You would also need to adjust the level / angle of the Fog's once installed so as to not dazzle other road users (screw adjustment on front of unit at the bottom).


----------



## mpdahaxing (Sep 3, 2015)

DJAlix said:


> You would need to source the Fog Light units, loads on eBay over here (UK). You would then need the correct wiring harness for each unit, not sure on the install process of this. You would need to source fog light surrounds, unless the USA spec ones already have the cut outs for the lights, easy to remove / install. The next part might be a real pain as you will need to have or know someone who has VCDS or VCP in order to code the lights, or go to a dealer I guess. USA spec cars come with all the Fog Light coding in place but the brightness is set to 0 and needs changing to 100 to work.
> 
> Edit: You would also need to adjust the level / angle of the Fog's once installed so as to not dazzle other road users (screw adjustment on front of unit at the bottom).



The coding issue is not as heavy for me. Judging from the cutout differences between my car and the USA prestige trims, I'd need to get new housing for the lights as well. The biggest challenge for me would be the wiring problem, as I am quite inexperienced in such things.


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

Just had a thought while reading your reply. Before going any further I would remove the lower trim and see if you have the mounting points (should be x2 large empty threaded holes) for the units hiding in there... else you might need to source further bits and possibly need to remove the bumper to fit.

The VCDS / VCP coding is easy. If you need it I can send it over


----------



## mpdahaxing (Sep 3, 2015)

DJAlix said:


> Just had a thought while reading your reply. Before going any further I would remove the lower trim and see if you have the mounting points (should be x2 large empty threaded holes) for the units hiding in there... else you might need to source further bits and possibly need to remove the bumper to fit.
> 
> The VCDS / VCP coding is easy. If you need it I can send it over


No way dude, you don't need it anyone?


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

mpdahaxing said:


> No way dude, you don't need it anyone?


Am talking about the Coding, not the cable


----------



## mpdahaxing (Sep 3, 2015)

DJAlix said:


> Am talking about the Coding, not the cable


Oh lol, my mistake. How would that work? I thought it was associated with your VIN


----------

